# EDC



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I wanted to make a small frame with a companion knife for an EDC.

This is what I came up with, it is made with aluminum, black linen micarta, and walnut burl.

Thanks for stopping by.

Darren


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

A perfect match!! Very impressive work MM!!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Magpie, I'd be afraid to shoot that thing! Nice work!!!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy smokes!! S_T_U_N_N_I_N_G !!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooooooooooo. She's a beauty. Love the shape/s!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

this is incredible


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Great looking slingshot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You my friend have a super match there going on...beautiful set up..AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Real nice !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a classy duo, man...that's like edc at the country club material there!

I've always liked your stuff, but you've been crankin' out some museum quality pieces as of late. Real top-notch stuff, Darren. Kudos.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Dude... The pair are simply wonderful! Id like to see a bit more of the knife as well!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You aren't actually going to shoot that sling shot are ?, it belongs in a museum, it is beautiful !

wll


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

that slingshot and knife combo Darren looks amazing good job


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What an amazing pair!

Good job Darren!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice Darren! Great work.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very nice design and finished product :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

wll said:


> You aren't actually going to shoot that slingshot are ?, it belongs in a museum, it is beautiful !
> 
> wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is top of the line beautiful. Im going to start a new topic, I hope I get a lot of replies, especially from you.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty. I love burls. So smooth and shiny. Did you make the knife as well?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow guys!

Thanks so much for all your positive comments. I really appreciate that. Someone mentioned about seeing more pictures of the knife. Unfortunately, it did not work out as well as its counterpart. This was my first attempt at knives. Anyway, here are a few more pictures.

Have a great day,

Darren





  








EDC(9)




__
Mister Magpie


__
Oct 21, 2014











  








EDC(10)




__
Mister Magpie


__
Oct 21, 2014











  








EDC(11)




__
Mister Magpie


__
Oct 21, 2014


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking work Darren!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice! What did you use as a finish?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Man Darren, that thing is sweet. I agree, it is too pretty to shoot. I would be too scared of a fork hit.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Brilliant work, thanks for sharing


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

If that was your first knife, keep it up! You have the knack! I really like the color combo you have going on. I think a combo knife sheath/sling holster would really polish things off.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Very nice! What did you use as a finish?


Northerner, I used Tru-oil on both.



Greavous said:


> If that was your first knife, keep it up! You have the knack! I really like the color combo you have going on. I think a combo knife sheath/sling holster would really polish things off.


Hi Greavous,

Thanks for the compliment. I should clarify something, I don't want to inadvertently mislead anyone. The knife was a kit, the blade was already made, I simply put the scales on. I would love to be able to make my own blades, but I am not there yet.

Darren


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh man I'm over the moon about this idea! Maybe you could combine a sheath, holster, small ammo bag into one small item.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent suggestion


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning work!

The wood looks so amazing!

Superb job!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again for you comments. I was able to do a little more work and I am happier with the results. At this point, my weakest area is photography.









Here is the final product:





  








EDC Finished




__
Mister Magpie


__
Oct 22, 2014


__
4



Made with aluminum, black linen micarta, walnut burl and yew accents.

with companion knife...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Something to be really proud of right there.

I suffer from the lack of photo skills too. Glare and slingshots are a tough one for me.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I could say some puns about the "it's a great pair" thing...

But I shall say only this:

SUPERB and CLASSY masterpieces both!!!!!

You're a great artist, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very well done...even if that is your first knife..very well done....In fact the pair are super sweet....OM


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

A set impressive Master, his work is exquisite.

:wave: ..... Alf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous buddy!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much guys for your kind comments.

Darren


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

A stunning pair, Darren! The combination of woods is awesome! Very elegant!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. I really enjoyed making this one. It did not have a lot of fussy work, but with the burl and the yew accents its simplicity is not a detriment. I love this burl which I got from Dougdynasty and hope to make a few more before the burl runs out.

Darren


----------

